# First look review of the Canon 70D



## Strobe the globe (Oct 9, 2013)

I have recently completed a "first look" review video of the Canon 70D (W). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c9Dxp3r3d4

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mark Andrew (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I just picked up the 70D and I love it. It is exactly what I have been looking for in a DSLR, especially with the camcorder like auto focus features. It's a winner and is spot on with it's tracking focus. I have come to love the articulating screen as well. I can't imagine not shooting without it especially for those high and low angle shots. 

As a pro cinematographer, shooting in manual focus is ideal, but there are moments when you have to capture run and gun footage, documentary style, and I see this amazing auto focus feature as a great tool to have in the kit. Let's be honest, it's really hard to keep focus on those run and gun shots ... not anymore with the 70D. Yes, it's that good. 

I am also impressed with the 18 - 135 STM lens. It has become my go-to lens. The stabilization feature in it is fantastic. 

The one disappointment I have with it is the lack of a headset jack. Video storytelling is all about pictures and sounds, so it's a bit of a head scratcher to me why the Canon engineers go to great lengths to improve the video features but neglected a headset jack. I can only assume that camera will be here in a year or so. 

The perfect camera would be to have the 5DMKIII with the 70D auto focus features plus the articulating screen. When or if that ever happens, I will upgrade to that camera. For now, I am very excited about the 70D.


----------

